# Übernehmen von Änderungen



## sjau (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo

Wie werden Änderungen übernommen, die an der ISPC DB vorgenommen werden? Läuft da ein Cron-Job der regelmässig die DB auf Änderungen überprüft und falls ja, muss man da irgendwie/irgendwo eine Flag setzen?

Oder wie läuft es sonst ab wenn man Änderungen direkt in die DB schreibt?


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2007)

Wenn Du einen Datensatz in der DB geändert hast, dann musst Du das Feld status = 'u' setzen, wenn diese Tabelle ein Feld status beseitzt. Danach muss eine .run datei angelegt werden, das geht am einfachsten mit:

touch /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/.run

Es läuft dauerhaft ein Shellscript "ispconfig_wconf" welches alle 10 sek. auf das Vorhandensein dieser .run datei prüft und den Konfigurationslauf startet, wenn die Datei vorhanden ist.


----------



## sjau (1. Nov. 2007)

Hmmm, das ist irgendwie nicht so toll


----------



## sjau (2. Nov. 2007)

Nur root und der ispconigmanager user können in das Verzeichnis schreiben oder?


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Ja. Oder aber Du benutzt einfach das Remoting Framework, wenn Du etwas von einer anderen Applikation aus ändern möchtest.


----------



## sjau (2. Nov. 2007)

na ja, meine Idee war folgendes:

(1) Background
Spam ist ein riesen Problem und natürlich möchte man auch wissen, wo die Email Adresse bekannt wurde... so habe ich früher immer eine catch-all Email Adresse verwendet und wenn ich irgendwo eine Email Adresse angeben musste e.g. auf http://www.supercooldomain.com, dann habe ich immer solch eine Email angegeben:  www.supercooldomain.com@mydomain.com.

Habe ich dann Spam bekommen, wusste ich woher dieser kam.

(2) Problem
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, hat dann jemand einfach Email Addressen von meinem Domain aus geforged. Es wurden einfach Absender generiert und da ich catch-all hatte, sind habe ich viele Replies bekommen.

(3) Lösung
Ich mache ein kleines Script, mit welchem ich einfach bequem eine neue Email Alias Adresse zu meinem bisherigen Konto hinzufügen kann. Wichtig dabei ist, dass das schnell gehen muss. Sich immer im Admin Bereich einzuloggen, durch Menus zu klicken etc. dauert einfach viel zu lange.

Für Confixx habe ich mir inzwischen so ein Script gebastelt und jetzt wollte ich da auch eins für IPSC basteln. Problem ist allerdings, wie ich die .run Datei erstellen kann. Ich weiss nicht, ob der Remote Framework was dazu beitragen kann.


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2007)

Für Fälle wie Dein Problem wurde das Remoting API geschrieben, das geht damit in wenigen Zeilen.


----------



## sjau (3. Nov. 2007)

dann muss ich mir das mal ansehen  Danke Till


----------

